# Noisy cricket v2



## Trevz88 (2/7/19)

Hi guys

I picked up a noisy cricket v2 today on sale and got some batteries.
Now looking for advice on what rta to pair it with. I was thinking of putting the geekvape blitzen on top of it.

Please advise
TIA

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo (2/7/19)

Just remember it's variable voltage, not variable watts. It can't go lower than your batteries, around 4.2v at full charge.

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (2/7/19)

Dude... the Noizy has a thread.
show us your Noisy. You'll find info there


Trevz88 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I picked up a noisy cricket v2 today on sale and got some batteries.
> Now looking for advice on what rta to pair it with. I was thinking of putting the geekvape blitzen on top of it.
> ...


----------



## M.Adhir (2/7/19)

SS Reload RTA. 

Ps - who has noisy's on special ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (2/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> SS Reload RTA.
> 
> Ps - who has noisy's on special ?


I would also like to know


----------



## Trevz88 (2/7/19)

R510 from vape cartel Alberton. Went in to look for a kylin mini bubble glass... Got the glass and the mod. Lol
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/noisy-crickey-ii-d25

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/7/19)

Trevz88 said:


> R510 from vape cartel Alberton. Went in to look for a kylin mini bubble glass... Got the glass and the mod. Lol
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-devices/products/noisy-crickey-ii-d25
> 
> Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


Don't you just hate it when that happens?


----------



## Neal (2/7/19)

Trevz88 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I picked up a noisy cricket v2 today on sale and got some batteries.
> Now looking for advice on what rta to pair it with. I was thinking of putting the geekvape blitzen on top of it.
> ...



Hey @Trevz88, nc2 is brilliant little device but please make absolutely sure you understand the unregulated parallel/unregulated series/regulated series options you have available on this mod. Supplied manual is useless, always better to be on the safe side of things. Hope you enjoy your new cricket, is my favourite device by far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trevz88 (3/7/19)

Neal said:


> Hey @Trevz88, nc2 is brilliant little device but please make absolutely sure you understand the unregulated parallel/unregulated series/regulated series options you have available on this mod. Supplied manual is useless, always better to be on the safe side of things. Hope you enjoy your new cricket, is my favourite device by far.


Thanks for the reminder. Safety first! I been doing research over the past months regarding safety aspects. Feeling confident enough now. So ja, I've had a few pulls on it. Hits hard and juice just tastes better. Lol

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/7/19)

Gear RTA, the end.


----------

